# Greece (Saronic Islands) in October



## infocus13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi guys

We're planning to charter a Bavaria 34 in Greece, Saronic Islands this October through this company: bareboatsailingholidays.com

Does anyone know about this company or had experiences with them - are they good or bad?

Is October ok to sail & swim in the sea in Greece? Is it too cold (air & water temp)? Anyone chartered there during this month?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

A few points to note:
1. October means low season. The charter deal should be a bargain and the boat relatively newly-built (up to 3 years old).
2. It is autumn in the Mediterranean: weather quite unpredictable, possibility of strong southerlies (= rain), sea water not really cold but neither very pleasant to swim. On the other hand it is possible that day temperatures stay well above 20 degrees and the sun shines during the whole cruise.
3. Off-season entails little sea traffic. Therefore, it is easy to find a berth at port (even at Hydra!). Unfortunately many eateries will be closed.
Good luck and fair winds


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Greece Charter in October*

Dear Friend,

In general speaking: A few black sheeps are still out there concerning the charter companies, however as long as the company belongs to HYBA (Hellenic Yachts Broker Association) trust them.

As for the "eateries" ... there should be no problem until late October...

In case you need any help during your stay in Greece: I'll be in Athens that time so contact me if you need further assistance or run into any problems!

Have fun sailing in Greece,

Andreas


----------

